# New HR and WC titles



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Moving along with Jake. We recently received our Hunting Retriever title at Bryan College Station HRC, got the WC at DFW Metro Golden Retriever HT and our first two Senior passes at the Metro Alliance/DFWGRC hunt test.

Hope to get 3rd Senior pass at Tejas this Sunday, then title at Heart of Texas. 

Then on to Finished/Master!! :uhoh:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeee  Way to go!!
Congratulations


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Woohoo!!! Great news, congrats! Saw his brother Ozzy last weekend. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Woohoo!!! Great news, congrats! Saw his brother Ozzy last weekend. Keep up the good work!


I hear Ozzy is doing great! He's a little ahead of us but we're in no race.  I think Ozzy has a couple of Master passes. 

I don't know if we'll be ready for Master this fall. Maybe Finished but Master will probably be next Spring.

We got into Seasoned/Senior a tad too early (needed more water & decheating work) but I'm not going to do that at the Finished/Master level...we're going to be good and ready. I remember talking to you like it was yesterday about this breeding and I can't believe it's been 2.5 years already.

Thanks for all the kind replies.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

HUGE Congrats!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yea-yah!!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is fantastic!!! Sounds like you have a great plan in place.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go!


----------

